# Elk Burgers.



## hooked on smoke (Apr 30, 2017)

20170430_182101.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 30, 2017





I shared that a neighbor shared some Elk round steak that I did a bit of jerkey with. Well he recently gave me some ground Elk that I made some burgers out of. Added bacon fat, fresh tyme, fresh oregano, fresh garlic and a touch of a salt and pepper.












20170430_130922.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 30, 2017





Grilled it quick.
Sooo good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2017)

Great looking burger!


----------



## crazymoon (May 1, 2017)

HOS, Tasty looking burger !


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2017)

The burger looks fantastic!

Al


----------

